# 1 inch carbon fork/steerer question



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I continue to make very slow progress acquiring bits here and there for a **REASONABLY** light bike. The frame is a made for Mario Cipollini Cannondale. So, I picked up a very nice ITM "Millenium" Carbon fork; the fork and steerer are carbon but is has an aluminum (?) collar where the steerer meets the fork. It weighs 520 grams uncut. More recently I have located a full carbon 1 inch fork (Columbus) weighing 360 grams.

Would the use of aluminum collar make a fork stronger? I don't think I'd mind a 100 gram + penalty in this area if the fork construction method is stronger.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think the collar is for impact resistance at the bearing/race*

I don't think it is for overall structural integrity. From everything I've read an all CF fork can be stronger than an Al /CF fork because the different materials (and the connection, Al Steer to CF blades) is where failure can occur. With an all CF fork the fibres can run continuously from leg to steerer making an ovcerall more unified and thus stonger fork.
On R&D, I'm 6'4.5" tall, wide shouldered (thus wide bars) and 230 lbs. I run an all carbon 1" Ouzo Pro fork on my Merckx. So far no troubles, onl;y thing to remember is kkep the stack height reasonable. (I have only 1 small spacer). It is better to run low stack and a upward turned stem than a bunch of spacers. The reason being is lateral torque at the top headset. You are levering the steerer from side to side in hard efforts and the longer the steerer above the junction (above the headset) the greater the lever.(which is further increased by rider weight and wider bars) It is why mfrs have stack height limits on 1" CF steerers.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Sell the Millenium. Keep the Columbus. 520g for a carbon-legged fork is not going to aid your light-bike quest.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Finding light 1" forks is getting more difficult. I have an 2005 Easton EC90 on my Vortex in one inch that weighed 333 grams before cutting. It's all carbon and has been great for over 10,000 miles to date.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Thanks for responses*

Will get the 1 inch all carbon....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good choice*

Easton and Reynolds both make them

Excel sports has the easton on sale for $250 (go to closeouts or specials)


and keep the stack reasonable


----------

